# Anyone used the Guncrafter IND. 50 Cal slide ?



## m144me (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi am trying to get feedback if members have used the Guncrafters Inc. 50 Cal slide ? I am thinking about purchasing one for my Glock 20 frame .
Thank you for any replies.


----------

